# Rare old meat grinder



## el cazador (Apr 11, 2015)

I recently was given an old #22 meat grinder made by John E Smith Sons Co.

The auger/worm was broken so I brazed it back together for now. I know I can order replacement blades and disc's but I may need to replace the auger some day. I don't know if the is universal or what. I can't find any info on this old beast at all.

Has anyone ever even heard of this company? I know it is old as hell but It grinds like no bodies biz.













IMG_20150331_154743.jpg



__ el cazador
__ Apr 11, 2015


















IMG_20150331_142551.jpg



__ el cazador
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## waterman5000 (Nov 4, 2017)

el cazador said:


> I recently was given an old #22 meat grinder made by John E Smith Sons Co.
> 
> The auger/worm was broken so I brazed it back together for now. I know I can order replacement blades and disc's but I may need to replace the auger some day. I don't know if the is universal or what. I can't find any info on this old beast at all.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I know this is a old thread but I came across it on my Google search. I also have the same exact grinder you do Model#222 Serial#1900 I can not find any info on it, I am looking for auger, blades and disks. I brazed one of the broken fins on the auger and it is working fine. Any info you found out for replacement parts would be helpful .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

Waterman5000 your probably not going to get a response from the original poster. He has been logged on since 2015.
Maybe someone else can help you out.
Chris.


----------

